# Terrified of Birth!



## Claymore (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am 33 weeks and very very scared of giving birth, I wake up and cannot think about anything else it's getting me down and affecting me in my daily life.  

My BFP came after 2nd ivf attempt and years of ttc - any advice gratefully received.

I also attend hypnobirthing classes which I think adds to my fears.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Claymore

Lots of ladies have concerns about giving birth. Have you attended any antenatal classes? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Claymore (Oct 24, 2012)

I have attended antenatal classes, I am tearful every day regarding this and feeling nervous constantly I can't seem to get the whole thing out my head it's more than a concern it's affecting me on a day to day basis.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Discuss it with your midwife. She may be able to refer you to a counsellor or alternatively to speak to an obstetrician to discuss your options 

Kaz xxxx


----------

